# Need ideas for camp dinner



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

Ok we are headed to North Dakota for a week, we have 6 guys in camp so each of us are responsible for 1 dinner for the whole group. So here is my dilemma all we have to cook in is a crock pot so I need some help coming up with a meal I can put in the crock pot in the morning and let it cook all day unattended. We already have chili,potato soup,and a cheesy broccoli dish....so I need some ideas please...
Thanks for any ideas,
Tjstebb 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

I have made several of these...maybe something here you like.. http://allrecipes.com/Recipes/Main-Dish/Slow-Cooker/Top.aspx


----------



## freshmeat (Aug 2, 2010)

Venison sirloin tip roast
Put a bed of onions in the crock pot (quarterd and separated and layed flat)
Mix up Onion or Onion Mushroom soup mix in a bowl with 1/4 cup water
Pour half the soup mix over the bed of onions, add the trimmed and washed meat and pour the rest of the soup mix on top of the meat.
Add a bunch of quartered red potatoes and large carrots, cut in half and maybe some more onions or other veg. Add water if you think it needs it and THEN Sprinkle everything with the the steak rub.

Set on low or medium for 8 hours or high for about 6. Threaten bodily injury to anyone that "Lifts the lid".

You can use any decent chunk of meat, too. Doesn't have to be venison.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Rutabaga
carrots
onions
celery
meat

Cube all the veggies, bigger cubes. Brown the meat after you cube it as well. Toss it all in the crockpot with 1-2 tablespoons of flour and a pinch of salt and pepper and 1/2 cups of water. Give it a good stir, set on low and let it cook for 6-9 hours on low. If your meat is really lean, add a couple tablespoons of olive oil.

It is simple, delicious and can be made up the night before. THe rutabaga add a really unique and delicious taste. I also make this with a mix if beef, pork and venison. CHicken, will work, but you have to lose the rutabaga. Obviously some day old bread is great for either dipping or for pouring the stew over.


----------



## Hammer62 (Oct 20, 2010)

Venison Sloppy Joes


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Slow cook some pork or venision chops mixed with cream of mushroom soup, diced potatoes and onions. Add some water to it and cook 8 hours on low.


----------



## hillsdale (May 23, 2010)

Anything with mushroom soup sucks! People use it to cover the flavor of the game. Use V8 and gravy mix instead.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

venny neck roast

Debone the neck roast, and lay out as a flat sheet of meat
Season roast with salt, pepper, 1/2 package of Liptons onion soup mix
Roll meat up and tie with cotton string

Add other half of Liptons packet to crock pot, along with some beef stock and water. 

Roast in crockpot with onions, mushrooms, carrots, and taters

Cook on low for 12-16 hrs. I know it seems long, but it breaks down the connective tissues in the neck, does not dry out, but just falls apart. Very tender, flavorful, and juicy.

HANDS DOWN.......my favorite Venny recipe, and favorite use of the crock pot. 
Leftovers make great BBQ sammys


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

Ingredients

3 pounds boneless venison roast
1 large onion, sliced
1 tablespoon soy sauce
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
1 tablespoon garlic salt
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper
1 (1 ounce) package dry onion soup mix
1 (10.75 ounce) can condensed cream of mushroom soup
Directions:
Put cleaned meat in slow cooker and cover with onion. Sprinkle with soy sauce, Worcestershire sauce, garlic salt and pepper.
In a small bowl combine the soup mix and the soup,.. mix together and pour mixture over venison. Cook on Low setting for 6 hours


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

All the previous posters have made good suggestions. Any kind of pot roast or stew will work great. The one thing I would add, which you probably already thought of, is to make your dish before you leave and freeze it. Then just plop it in the crock pot on low in the morning.


----------

